# urtwn0: timeout waiting for checksum report



## Akka (Sep 27, 2015)

Hello all,

I installed FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE and now I am trying to get my wireless adapter to work. The adapter is a TP-LINK TL-WN725N v2 with the RTL8188EU chipset.

In /boot/loader.conf I added the line:

```
legal.realtek.license_ack=1
```
And in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf I added the lines:

```
network={
  ssid="myssid"
  psk="mywpa2"
}
```
In the command line I type:
`ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev urtwn0`
wich gives the following response:

```
wlan0: Ethernet address: e8:de:27:14:51:f4
```
After this I type:
`wpa_supplicant -B -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf`
wich gives the following response:

```
Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant
```
But right after this it gives the error:

```
urtwn0: timeout waiting for checksum report
```

I have two of these adapters and both of them work fine under Ubuntu (& Windows) on the same machine. So why doesn't it work under FreeBSD with urtwn(4)?
This is as far as my knowledge goes, so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

